# Lighting for a Burmese



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Everyone
Just a quick question, what are peoples thoughts on uva/uvb lighting for a burmese python? Is it essential or will a standard LED light just emulating daytime/nightime suffice? 
Your thoughts would be much appreciated


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

IMO its not essential, but beneficial. I've kept boa's & pythons for years without using UV lights, just standard fluorescent tubes or later encased LED strip lights


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

It is certainly beneficial; in fact Burmese pythons are one of the species on which the effects of UV have specifically been tested. They saw a 600% rise in serum D3 after ten months under low level UV, which certainly indicated a deficiency prior to this (the body both breaks down and synthesises D3 in the skin under UV, it regulates correct levels, so a permanent rise after a lengthy duration of UV exposure can only indicate deficiency prior to exposure). D3 is an incredibly important substance that enables the body to function efficiently in a range of ways, from metabolising Calcium, boosting immune response, regulating stress and circadian rhythms and activity. So the overall leaning these days is that UV is better provided than not provided.

BIAZA has the following UV recommendations for Burmese pythons - UV Index 0.7 to a maximum of 1.4, photoperiod 13:11 (13 hours of light, 11 of darkness; although this can vary seasonally).

Bear in mind UV is only one piece of the puzzle when it comes to lighting/ heating; a good LED (around 4500K to 6500k) may provide benefits that just UV may not; in addition the kind of heat you provide can also benefit the animal in different ways (with near infra-red/ IRa being the best kind to provide). For an animal as large as this with a corresponding enclosure you may well need supplemental heating on top of overhead heat.

So UV is really just one aspect of lighting one would look at. To really get anywhere near a close representation of the sun, with all the benefits that entails, you would probably need several bulbs; the heat bulb, a UV bulb and a good quality LED bulb as well. Truth be told for an enclosure large enough to house an adult Burmese it would take a battery of bulbs just to light it to a nice viewing standard anyway.


----------



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for all your comments, I am obliged
One of my issues with lighting is that when I set up Quavers viv I have placed a strip LED light bang on central to the roof of the viv.
Her hot section is averaging between 75-85f but her cool section is 70f, I think that the lamp is heating her cool section. 
My question is that I am led to believe that it is important to offer a snake the benefit of daytime and night time via a light source but where is it best to be placed and how big does the light need to be? Would a small light suffice on a simple timer?


----------

